# RC18 Late Model comments



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

*RC18 Late Model reviews wanted*

My local track is looking at adding the RC18 Late Model for carpet racing. 

Looks right up my alley -- affordable, fun, great for indoors. I want something I can basically charge the batteries and go play with.

Anyone have any experience with these cars? It's intended to be an affordable entry-level class...specifically, how is reliability and durability?

Any reviews and experience are helpful before I take the plunge. Thanks!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

The drive train is very tight with the beltdrive. The stock motor is toast after a few minutes. Most people that run these put a brushless setup in it to offset. I like Associated, but the new 18 platform was released with too many problems that should have been taken care of before production. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the info.

Was watching the RC18 Late Models last night at Lake City in Plattsburgh...not real fast but very challenging to drive. 

They cut the races to four minutes to keep the heat and strain on motors down...the cars held up quite well, both to the strain from racing and the impacts (twice a car went out of the ballpark...that's with just three cars on the track; no damage).

Lots of buzz about the cars, people really seem to like the idea of a $160 RTR...word has it that they expect solid fields of 6-10 within a couple of weeks.

Hope they hold up well.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I had the sct version and got rid of it right away never even ran it. It was tight and had no ground clearance? My little 1/24th Losi SCT had more ground clearance than the Assoc.

Maybe look into the losi late model. Or Of course our BRP cars :thumbsup:


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Maybe look into the losi late model. Or Of course our BRP cars :thumbsup:


Gotta go with what the local track is running...it was either RC18 Late Model ($170) or spend $250 on a Slash...everything else is pan car...lots more money and lots more intense to work on.

There's been zero local interest in the Slider-type cars because they don't seem to stand up to the rigors of contact racing.

I was talking up the BRPs last night, there seems to be a pretty good amount of interest once people hear what they are all about...I've gotta get the older ones I have in reasonable shape so people can see what they are like. 

The box stock Slashes have been a big hit on the oval up here because they are so durable...but the Slash division is clearly a "fun only" deal that is half demo-derby, half race (the track is a very small bullring, so a clean pass with the big, wide Slashes is very difficult...it's all in fun and people know what they are getting into with them -- and I'm all onboard for it when I have the extra money because it is cheap fun...but it's not traditional racing). 

People are definitely interested in something smaller, affordable, something they can "race" without getting too hard core and easy to maintain and work on.

People LOVE the idea of a "cheap skateboard" type car -- affordable, bullet-proof durability wise, easy to set up, affordable electronics and batteries and escs, etc...they want something where they can go racing without spending a lot and not have to buy lots of replacement parts. There are a LOT of people who want to "dabble" in racing without a huge commitment...there is definitely a market there.

I hear a lot of interest in the BRP-idea as an RTR (or "everything's in the box" kit) where they can get started all at once and not have to buy all the electronics separately. (I know THAT is difficult to put together without Traxxas-scale connections and supplier relationships.)


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We put together a package rtr with or without radio and put together the car if needed. Someone at track or hobbyshop can get everything together and put the plugs on the motors, esc, and batts pretty easy. 

If someone in your area would do it, they would only need maybe 3 put together and rtr minus radio. In my experience with the BRP cars is once someone drives one they buy one. But I do agree that most guys now want a rtr without the hassle of putting anything together.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Get an original rc18t and be able to run with or even beat the new latemodels. I run an exotek chassied 18t and is by far the fastest way to go.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Having both the losi mlm and the 18t I'd defiantly go with the losi if you look at an 18t wrong its broken.


----------



## nitrolegend (Dec 1, 2005)

Never had a problem with the MLM or slider breaking easy anything will break when hit hard enough.
If there dead set against the slider type cars then the rc18 is the next best thing but as said above the will break easy IMO also.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

The track I race at puts the MLM's in modified 12th scale gb/edm as the losi's really aren't 18th scale something to think about.


----------

